# Umzug durch eine Firma machen lassen ?



## Caps-lock (21. Januar 2010)

Moinsen,

im Topic steht schon im groben alles. Meine Freundin und ich werde wohl in nächster Zeit umziehen, sind aber partiell unfähig ein Schlafzimmer so zu abzubauen, das man es hinterher wieder aufbauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Daher würden wir gerne der Einfachheit halber eine Firma beautragen unsere Möbel abzubauen, zu tragen und woanders wieder aufzubauen.
Wer von euch schon schon Erfahrungen gemacht, das durch eine Firma zu erledigen und in welchem Größenbereich sind die Kosten ?
Wir haben etwa 80m² Wohnung mit 3 Zimmern.

mfg caps


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Also man kann schon mit ein paar 100 Euro rechnen (je nach Entfernung).
Am besten wäre:
LKW mieten, paar Kumpels holen und dann kostets dich net knapp 1000&#8364;, höchstens ein paar Euro für den Mietwagen und einen Kasten Bier für die Kumpels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
http://www.immobilie...is.jsp?ftc=5035
da kannste genaue Kosten für deine Nähe finden.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Januar 2010)

http://www.heinrichklingenberg.com/Umzugsrechner.htm
Kannst ja mal ausprobieren...andere sind sicher günstiger ;D


----------



## Independent (21. Januar 2010)

Frag Kumpels. Du sparst dir locker 600-1000Euro.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Januar 2010)

75m²-Wohnung von Berlin nach Bruxelles - 5.642,87DM
120m²-Wohnung von Bruxelles nach Paris - 8.975,90€
160m²-Haus von Paris nach Luxembourg - 9.298,21€
Ein Freund zog von Bruxelles nach Perth, kostet irgendwas um die 18.000€ und dauerte samt Verladung circa 4 Wochen. Allerdings muss ich zugeben auf dem privaten Markt sind die Preise sicherlich etwas humaner.

War aber immer hochzufrieden, die Umzugsleute haben alles eingepackt, verladen, besenrein übergeben und das ohne Beanstandung. In der neuen Wohnung die Möbel so hingestellt wie ich es aufgezeichnet hatte und die Kisten auch gleich ins richtige Zimmer. Echt Spitzenservice. Für jeden Umzug brauchten sie 2 Tage.

Auspacken muss man dann allerdings doch selber, aber ist ja eh besser so.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Januar 2010)

Für den ganzen Kleinkram werden natürlich Freunde angespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber da wir nu neue sperrige Möbel haben (<2 Jahre alt) wollten wir die schon von Profis zerlegen und zusammenbauen lassen. Da ist dann gleich auch ne Versichung mit drin.

Die Seiten kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich hatte keine Lust meine Telefonnummer in der Weltgeschichte zu verteilen. Daher einfach die Frage ob jemand schon mal nen Umzug machen lassen hat. 
Und eigentlich würden wir wenn innerhalb einer Stadt umziehen, also maximal 20 km.


----------



## Crystania (22. Januar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Für den ganzen Kleinkram werden natürlich Freunde angespannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir sind auch mit einer "professionellen" Firma umgezogen, die haben uns mein Bett (komplett ineinander gekracht als ich drauflag), meine Schränke(stehen beide jetzt schief) nen 20 Jahren alten Massivholz-Schreibtisch (Platte in der Mitte durch) sowie meinen 2 Jahre alten Schreibtisch aus Buchefunier zerlegt (zu blöd dafür gewesen, Scharniere einzubauen).. so Sachen wie Schrauben zu fest angezogen und die Folge davon war das alles an der Stelle gebrochen ist, Kratzer, etc. Die Liste könnte ich so weiterführen. :-) Es war total grotte und das Geld war es nicht wert. Zu der "Versicherung": Eigentlich müsste ja die Versicherung der Firma für sowas aufkommen, aber bis heute kein Geld gesehn. Ich könnte auch nicht behaupten, dass sie das alte Haus besenrein hinterlassen haben (so nach dem Motto "Der Teppich war mal blau" :-) ), oder dass sie wenigstens ihre Matschmauken an der Matte vor der Haustür abgeputzt hätten :-/

Ich geb dir wirklich den Tipp, hol dir n paar gute Freunde ran die vielleicht etwas bezug zu dir und deinem Kram haben und vielleicht dann etwas vorsichtiger mit umgehen. Die würden dir bestimmt dann schon für nen Kasten Bier und ne warme Mahlzeit helfen und wenn was kaputt ist kannst das ja dann persönlich klären. Oder du wählst deine Firma wirklich mit sorgfalt aus, ich würde es mir heute definitiv nochmal ansehen ob die das wirklich können, oder ob sie nur reden.


----------



## Lekraan (22. Januar 2010)

Also ich selber ziehe mit meiner Familie im Februar um. 
Bei uns macht das ganze eine Firma ... ich glaube das geht vom Arbeitsamt aus und die zahlen uns das auch ..


----------



## Kaldreth (22. Januar 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Wir sind auch mit einer "professionellen" Firma umgezogen, die haben uns mein Bett (komplett ineinander gekracht als ich drauflag), meine Schränke(stehen beide jetzt schief) nen 20 Jahren alten Massivholz-Schreibtisch (Platte in der Mitte durch) sowie meinen 2 Jahre alten Schreibtisch aus Buchefunier zerlegt (zu blöd dafür gewesen, Scharniere einzubauen).. so Sachen wie Schrauben zu fest angezogen und die Folge davon war das alles an der Stelle gebrochen ist, Kratzer, etc. Die Liste könnte ich so weiterführen. :-) Es war total grotte und das Geld war es nicht wert. Zu der "Versicherung": Eigentlich müsste ja die Versicherung der Firma für sowas aufkommen, aber bis heute kein Geld gesehn. Ich könnte auch nicht behaupten, dass sie das alte Haus besenrein hinterlassen haben (so nach dem Motto "Der Teppich war mal blau" :-) ), oder dass sie wenigstens ihre Matschmauken an der Matte vor der Haustür abgeputzt hätten :-/



Ja da hast wohl kein professionelles Unternehmen erwischt! Meine Eltern sind schon 2 Mal mit einem Unternehmen umgezogen und die haben wirklich alles gemacht! Sogar die Kartons gepackt etc. pp.. Normalerweise kommt vorher jemand von der Firma in die Wohnung und man verhandelt einen Preis. Es ist schwer da eine Größenordnung zu nennen! Mein Tipp einfach mal eine Firma anrufen und nachfragen!


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Januar 2010)

Als ich damals aus Dresden (1-Raum, 28m² Whg) nach Berlin gezogen bin, hab ich inkl. Transport um die 300,- € bezahlt. Waren zwei Leute von der Firma. paar Möbel Abbauen, runtertragen, ... Was ausm Keller, 300km fahren, ...

Denke für 80m² wirste bei 'ner Firma locker auf 1000-1200,-€ kommen. Darunter wird nix laufen.


----------



## Potpotom (22. Januar 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Wir sind auch mit einer "professionellen" Firma umgezogen...


Wo habt ihr die Gammelklitsche ausgebuddelt? Auf nem rumänischen Fischmarkt?

Das kann ich fast nicht glauben... des Berufes wegen hab ich hunderte Umzüge (95% durch deutsche Unternehmen erledigt) mitbekommen und habe von derartigen Problemen wirklich noch nie etwas gehört, lediglich Befürchtungen, wo auch immer die herkommen (Threads wie diesen?), vor den Umzügen.


----------



## Lillyan (22. Januar 2010)

Meine Vormieter sind vor knapp 5 Jahren umgezogen und haben alles machen lassen. Möbel abbauen (dabei 2 große Wandschränke), Kartons packen, sauber machen etc. pp. und da haben sie für 80m² grob 4000 Euro bezahlt. Jemand anderes hat "nur" deine größten Möbel transportieren lassen und hat dafür immerhin auch noch 600 Euro gezahlt (und es waren eigentlich nur eine Eckcouch und ein paar kleinere Schränke mit ein paar recht schweren Kartons). Wenn du es dir leisten kannst, mach es, aber es lohnt sich ein paar Freunde zusammen zu trommeln und einen Wagen zu mieten.


----------



## Sin (22. Januar 2010)

Im Endeffekt ist ein umzug fast so teuer wie der Neukauf der Möbel inklusive lieferung und aufbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (22. Januar 2010)

Also ich wollte auch dieses Jahr irgendwann umziehen und spare auch einfach noch ein paar Monate auf neue Möbel. Rest kommt dann einfach auf den Sperrmüll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (22. Januar 2010)

Ich übernehme dann den Abtransport der alten Möbel auf den Sperrmüll... macht dann irgendwas um die 1000€. Hrhrhr...


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Januar 2010)

> Also ich wollte auch dieses Jahr irgendwann umziehen und spare auch einfach noch ein paar Monate auf neue Möbel. Rest kommt dann einfach auf den Sperrmüll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß ja nich wie du wohnst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber Möbel für einige tausend Euro würd ich schon gerne behalten beim umziehen. 
Aber anscheinend wirds wohl innerhalb einer Stadt bei etwa 1000-2000 Euro liegen, jenachdem wieviel man selber macht.


----------



## Dietrich (26. Januar 2010)

Hab vor zwei Jahren meinen Umzug zum Teil durch eine Firma machen lassen.
Und zwar nur die großen Möbel wie zB den Wohnzimmerschrank (massive Eiche, ca 4m lang und nur in drei Teile zerlegbar).
Den klein Kram hab ich selber gemacht mit ein paar Kumpels.
Ich hab ca. 800€ dafür bezahlt. Hat sich aber gelohnt.
Die haben zB. den Wohnzimmerschrank abgebaut, in der neuen Wohnung wie gewünscht aufgebaut und 
den Schrank auch gleich ausgerichtet, das keine Tür hängt usw.

Wohnt man nicht im Erdgeschoß, kommen die mit einen Fahrstuhl, den die von aussen ans Fensterlegen
und dann braucht keiner Treppen laufen. 
Der große Lkw war ungefähr 3/4 voll. Bezahlt wurde nach Stunde. Der Chef von denen hat den aber druck gemacht. 
Da brauchte man nicht selber hinter stehen und drauf achten, das die Zeit schinden. 
Alle Möbelteile wurden mit Decken vor Kratzern usw. geschützt. 

In der Zeit, in der die das gemacht haben, hätte ich das mit meinen Kumpels nie geschafft und die Sachen waren noch versichert und
mein Kreuz hat nicht geschmerzt! ^^
Von meiner Seite aus, würde ich das jeder Zeit wieder machen lassen!

MfG


----------



## Davatar (26. Januar 2010)

Als meine Eltern umgezogen sind mussten sie zwangsläufig ne Firma kommen lassen, denn son Klavier kann man als Laie nicht schleppen, also habe die Leutchens auch gleich beim Rest geholfen. Die Erfahrung war recht gut, ging nichts zu bruch und der ganze Umzug ging auch recht schnell. Was sie das gekostet hat, weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Als meine Eltern umgezogen sind mussten sie zwangsläufig ne Firma kommen lassen, denn son Klavier kann man als Laie nicht schleppen, also habe die Leutchens auch gleich beim Rest geholfen. Die Erfahrung war recht gut, ging nichts zu bruch und der ganze Umzug ging auch recht schnell. Was sie das gekostet hat, weiss ich allerdings nicht.



Och mein Dad hats zu seinen jungen Jahren mal probiert...sein Partner hats dann fast fallen gelassen und er brauchte ne Judorolle um sich zu retten...das Klavier hatte durchaus Kratzer danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seitdem lässt er die großen Umzüge von Firmen machen


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Januar 2010)

> Och mein Dad hats zu seinen jungen Jahren mal probiert...sein Partner hats dann fast fallen gelassen und er brauchte ne Judorolle um sich zu retten...das Klavier hatte durchaus Kratzer danach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och dieser schöne verminderte C-Müll Akkord den das Klavier dann von sich gibt, ist nicht zu verachten.

@ Dietrich: Genauso ist der Plan, den Kleinkram selber und die dicken Brocken, die man zerlegen muss dann von der Firma.
Ich denk mal das alles bis 1500€ noch im Rahmen sein könnten. 
Jetzt muss man nur noch ne neue Wohnung finden *seufz*


----------



## Martel (27. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist ein umzug fast so teuer wie der Neukauf der Möbel inklusive lieferung und aufbau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




NÖ, wir sind letztes Jahr zum erstenmal mit einer Firma umgezogen. Es hat alles super geklappt. 

Uns waren die vielen massivholz Möbel sehr wichtig. Gekostet hat der Spaß 800€ ca.  mein Pc Schreibtisch alleine liegt bei 300+ Euro. Dazu kommt das diese ganze Verwandten bewirtung aufhört. Morgends um 7 waren sie da, um 11 war alles fertig. ( Fahrstrecke 4 KM ). Dazu kommt die Versicherung.


Von da an, wer das Geld hat. Aber immer gut Informieren vorher. Die Lockangebote in der Zeitung sind überhaupt nicht möglich.


----------



## sympathisant (27. Januar 2010)

mal mich selbst aus nem anderen thread zitierend:



sympathisant schrieb:


> vielleicht noch ein hinweis: hab ne grössere wohnung bezogen und es waren ne menge möbel zu schleppen.
> 
> wir haben ein soziales projekt einer kirche gefunden mit dem kriminellen oder sonstwie benachteiligten jugendlichen die chance gegeben werden sollte, sich zu integrieren. die haben dann 200 euro für den umzug von vier zimmern genommen. es kam ein aufpasser und 9 jugendliche, die geschleppt haben. den transporter haben die natürlich gehabt. wir haben n bisschen was zu futtern und getränke bereitgestellt.
> 
> ...



noch was zu den vorpostern: 

1. preise handelt man vorher aus. wenn szu teuer erscheint, dann andere firma nehmen. man kann ne einfache preiskalkulation vorab telefonisch erfragen. drei zimmer, zwei personenhaushalt kostet in etwa soundsoviel.

2. wenn was kaputt geht, sofort aufschreiben. vom chef der schlepper unterschreiben lassen. dann unternehmen anschreiben und schreiben was man haben will an geld. wenn die oder deren versicherung nicht zahlt. anwalt einschalten.

3. auch professionelle schlepper "bewirtschaften". soll ja kein drei-gänge-menü sein, aber n kaffee früh und n kühles getränk zwischendurch steigert die laune ungemein.


----------



## eredar91 (10. Februar 2018)

Hab mal eine Umzugsfirma für dich, die mir persönlich sehr gefallen hat: https://www.berlinerumzuege.de/. Sie haben genau das gemacht, was ich mir vorgestellt hab, und das mit bravour. Dachte, könnte dich interessieren.

LG

eredar


----------

